# Uphill vs downhill



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 25, 2016)

I would really like uphill vs downhill cuts explained. I had it explained on a specific piece one time and it made my turning soooooo much easier to get clean cuts.
I would also like it explained if the wood is mounted on the lathe stick style(spindle style?) vs bowl style. Grain is ===(stick) vs III(bowl). I'm not really sure how to word that. I hope it makes sense to yall!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2016)

Check out Stuart Batty's videos, there are lots of them here (and they are all worth watching) -- LINK

His video on spindle grain:






Another on grain:






Another on grain:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2016)

In general, spindle blanks get turned from larger diameter to smaller diameter... cuts in that direction are going 'downhill' or with the grain. Cutting from smaller to larger diameter on a spindle blank is considered an uphill cut(against the grain).

For typical bowl blanks(grain running from side to side), the outside of the bowl is turned from bottom to top(smaller diameter to larger). The inside of a bowl is turned from outside to inside(larger to smaller diameter).

With that said, they're just guidelines. Sometimes, I'll cut uphill or against the grain for one reason or another. With burls, none of the guidelines really apply since there isn't a traditional grain.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 26, 2016)

That is exactily what I needed!!!!


----------

